# Feel rather lost at the moment :Third attempt DE IVF



## oxford5557 (May 17, 2010)

I met my partner at 46/47  We talked about Babies (He has a 21 year old girl with aspergers  ).
Then Jan 2008 whilst in India and on Clomid I got pregnant and miscarried the following month.
We asked advice and it seemed that DE was the way to go.
Ist attempt 8 Eggs 5 fertilised 4 of good quality  -2fresh resulted in rt Ectopic 
                                                                          2 frozen resulted in a neg test

We have just been back to Marques in Spain - new Donor 
                                                                        8 eggs 7 fertilised    3 fresh put back yesterday.

I will find the two week wait difficult  and ferful of another ectopic.We are waiting a couple of days to see how many of the remaining 4
are freezable.
We cannot spend any more money and I will be 49 in September.
I hope that it works this time


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Dear Oxford5557 - Congrats on being PUPO (Pregnant until Proved otherwise). Ivf is a rollercoaster of emotions and I wish you lots of luck for the TWW ahead and hope that you get your well deserved BFP.


----------



## Hedda (May 17, 2010)

Hi there
Sounds like you're feeling pretty down about it all - try and remain positive, 3rd time lucky I reckon!  Also with 3 embies thats surely got to give
you a good chance 
I'm also on my 2 week wait, I had 2 embies put back on Saturday.  This is my first IVF cycle (I'm 33 and been ttc for nearly 3 years) and I'm really 
trying to be positive.  It's so hard though, it's really stressful isn't it.  I definitely wasn't feeling positive last night I got upset that my hubbie wasn't
being supportive (he's actually doing a pretty good job - I think my hormones are just all over the show) and then I got really worked up as I was
convinced that by getting upset and stressed I'd ruined my chances  I feel better today (just goes to show I'm sure it's my hormones!) and I'm
going back to work tomorrow, which I'm hoping will take my mind off it.
I think you've got to not give up hope, it's all good news at the moment and it's all going in the right direction.  Just try and take some time out for
yourself doing things you enjoy that will hopefully take your mind off it.  Have you tried any of the relaxation CD's?  I've ordered one from Amazon
called Zita West today, I'm hoping will chill me out.  
Everything crossed for you


----------



## oxford5557 (May 17, 2010)

Thankyou for all these kind words  I not sure how to use this site but I think its great .Good luck to all of u.


----------



## fairywings (Feb 19, 2009)

and welcome to Fertility Friends Oxford5557 

Great news that you are PUPO!!!  I will leave you some helpful links below hun. Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

*TTC over 40 ~ *CLICK HERE

*Treatment Outside The UK ~ *  CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 

Keep in touch

Fairywings xx


----------



## AMD (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi

Hope you dont mind me asking, what made you choose the clinic where you had your treatment? I have had 3 failed attempts with a clinic in the uk, which we believe is lacking in care. 

Wishing you lots of luck.xx


----------



## oxford5557 (May 17, 2010)

Yes
I chose Marques because I am a scanner and I had met a few ladies who had been there with good reports


----------

